# Atrial Fibrillation and Cardioversion



## zmashchak (Jul 8, 2016)

What ICD-10 diagnosis codes would you use to code for "atrial fibrillation status post cardioversion?"  I belive I would use a complication code, but I really do not know since I am not very familiar with coding for cardiology. I would greatly appreciate any help!


----------

